# Rüstungschmied



## Hotten1 (29. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin will mal wissen ab welcher stufe man den q annehmen kann habe einen char der ist erst auf lv 37 hat schon 300 in schmiedekunst will aber die rüstungsteile für den char haben defensiver krieger ist das nämlich

MFG Hotten1


----------



## Primus Pilus (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also entweder Level 40 oder 45... ganz genau weiß ich es jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Virikas (6. März 2009)

Level 40 kannste die Spezialisierung auf Rüstungsschmied machen (hab ich gestern erst gemacht).
Die Q gibt es in IF am grossen Amboss.

Vorher solltest du aber die Quest von dem Schmiedelehrer in SW annehmen (afaik ab LV 35) und die Folgequests erledige, weil du das was du da lernst später brauchst.

Alles in allem kannst du für "Nicht spezialisiert" bis "Fertiger Rüstungsschmied" runde 250 Mithrilbarren und ein wenig Kleinkram (Echtsilberbarren, Dickes Leder, Aquamarine.... u.a) rechnen.

Da dich die Questreihe unter anderem ins Schlingendorntal und nach Tanaris führt (als Ally .. wie es bei Horde ist kp) ist aber Lvl 40 schon seeehr niedrig angesetzt... Der Weg nach BB und quer durchs Schlingendorntal bzw. später in Tanaris dürfte auf 40 sehr spannend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karrramba (10. Juni 2009)

Muss man sich denn spezialisieren, um weiterskillen zu können? Oder kann man die Spezialisierung überspringen? Bringt ja über Lvl 70 keinen Vorteil mehr...

Mein Pala ist grad 28 und bei 160... wäre also nett, das vorher zu wissen wg. farmen etc. Danke.


----------



## Rodulf (10. Juni 2009)

ganz genau weiß ich das nicht, aber ich glaub schon, das man sich spezialisieren muss, man bekommt nämlich Rezepte mit denen man dann skillen kann, die gibt es aber oft auch im Ah zu kaufen

Lvl 40 für Schlingendorntal + Tanaris ist doch vollkommen ok, nach Tanaris muss man ja eh irgendwie reiten, ich bin damals von Theramore über Nadeln + Salzwüste dahin gekommen


----------



## grempf (10. Juni 2009)

man kann problemlos bis 450 skillen ohne sich zu spezialisieren.


----------

